# First pin.



## Pinkbear (Dec 14, 2013)

Plan and simple what was your first pin ever? 

Mine 

Sust 300
Deca 250

Starting sweating bullets and thought I was gunna puke


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

I think mine was just test cyp 250mg/ml

The first is the worst, My first went fine, and then they just kept getting easier


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2013)

Testosterone. 30 years ago brah.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 14, 2013)

You're ****ing old


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2013)

Not old my friend, just a wee bit used.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 14, 2013)

U gotta be willing to die.


----------



## Azog (Dec 14, 2013)

300mg of testosterone cypionate into my right quad. PIP was in full effect within like 3 hours lol. Damn...in 2 weeks it will be exactly 2 years since my first pin.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2013)

Tokkyo deca 300.....it was bunk.  Its like losing your virginity to a sex doll.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

joliver said:


> Its like losing your virginity to a sex doll.



WWWWait what?  Is there something wrong with that?  She was my first and all these years later we're still together.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 14, 2013)

Wtf rumpy! I thought I was your first


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

250mg test e, my hand was shaking so bad


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Testosterone. 30 years ago brah.



My penis is 30 years old


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

Mines 194 in dog years


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 14, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Wtf rumpy! I thought I was your first



Um, yeah, about that. Um, I kinda say that to a lot of people . . .


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

About 250mgs Test and 200mgs Deca. Both Brovel vet gear. PIP like a motherfukker and a nice swollen glutes


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 14, 2013)

T-400 to right quad... couldn't walk straight for 2wks..


----------



## Jada (Dec 14, 2013)

250mg of pinn test e on my shoulder , the only PIP


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2013)

250mg of test e to the right glute.  I will always remember that morning. I uncapped that needle and it looked 3 feet long.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine was 1cc of oil. What ever flavor pinn was using at the time.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 14, 2013)

250 of Test e, left quad.  I was sweating, shaken and short of breath. I faquing always hated needles.  I sat there and remembering what the bros here said yo do and plunged it in.  No prob after i gave up my pin virginity. Kinda look forward to it now. ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2013)

Right glute, 250 Mg Test C. Mate at the gym pinned it for me and gave me a "starter kit" (which I paid about 2000 Rand for at the time - this back around 1982 in South Africa).


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 14, 2013)

home brewed tren E  1ml at 200.  6years ago. right glute  ....

and now tren is my base for everything.
yea....its like that.
next to mrsMatrix,  tren has my heart.


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 14, 2013)

250mg Test E / 200mg Deca to the right glute.  7years ago.  Hell I was shaking and sweating so bad the needle bounced off my ass the first time I tried to stick it.


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> T-400 to right quad... couldn't walk straight for 2wks..



Yeow, Im surprised you continued after that ha ha


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 15, 2013)

Huh? I been doing it as a suppository


----------



## don draco (Dec 15, 2013)

250 mg test e in the VG.  I'll never forget the pain that I was in for the next two weeks..


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 19, 2013)

Into you vagina?! Ouch


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Testosterone. 30 years ago brah.



Not quite..but it was 1988 dbol was the rage, friend said I should pin some test(e I think) along with the dbol, I did! fukin blew up!


----------



## bronco (Dec 20, 2013)

250mg test 250 deca, pinned upper left thigh and muther **** couldnt walk for 4 days. Shit was from thialand . Never again


----------

